# Fruit Press information



## Bobp (Jan 10, 2012)

I found this press at an outdoor fleamarket, a few days ago. The old man who had it said it was a fruit press and a sausage stuffer... I do not beleive it would work for meat of any kind.. I think he simply didn't know what he had..
Do any of you know anything about it??
We dropped a couple whole oranges into it and it pressed them so well, we had to pry them back out absolutely juiceless..and the effort was not that great..I was thinking it would work great on fruit in a nylon bag.

It is cast iron
It say's Enterprise MFG Co, Phili'A USA
Patented April 10 1837, July 11 1876
#25 larg plate on the bottom of the press plate
the # 2 on the exterior bottom of the cylinder
at some point it was painted, and has some indercernable stensiling on the side.
It is easy to completely dissasemble it for cleaning..


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 10, 2012)

Great find!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 10, 2012)

That is very cool. I don't see why it wouldn't work on grapes or anything else you wanted to crush.

Larry


----------



## Julie (Jan 10, 2012)

I do!!!!. I have one of those and use it. It is a sausage stuffer and a fruit press. There should have been a basket that came with it that you use to put the fruit in. WE pressed our applies in it, it was awesome


----------



## milbrosa (Jan 10, 2012)

I've seen sausage stuffers that look just like that. You'd need a solid plate on the bottom for sausage, but you could probably make one easily if you don't have it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 10, 2012)

I also have one as well- it does work great ! 
I totally sandblasted and painted mine - its more a show item now

thanks steve


----------



## Bobp (Jan 11, 2012)

It came with the basket, bottom seive plate, and the large press plate... I need to find a small press plate to use the basket. Some one said after market peices are available?? I'm looking..


----------

